# Guides/Illegal Activities



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is some bullshi+ here.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-n...in-wildlife-scheme-that-illegally-killed.html


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

Unbelievable... Fair chase must be too much work for these clowns.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you imagine how mad you would be if you paid for a guide and discoverd that they maimed and injured your animal to make it easier to catch and kill?!

That is not an ethical chase and I would be livid!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Worst case I've ever seen .:!:.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Are lion tags in Colorado LE??


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

wow what a joke, they really need the book thrown at them not to mention I wonder what the clients thought after they got their cat? I agree with Bax I would be livid too


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> Are lion tags in Colorado LE??


It is a unit by unit quota system.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Shooting to cripple a lion so a client can kill it later is about as bad as I've ever heard of too. What some jack asses.


----------

